# القاطع - يقطع (Islamic philosophy/atomism)



## Janulka

Hello, 

Can you please help me translate the underlined parts below? I don't know which meaning of قطع is the correct one here.

It's from Tabaqat al-muatazila and there's no more context than this paragraph. 

Based on my very modest knowledge of Islamic philosophy, I would say that Al-Nazzam's solution to the ant-sandal issue was that the ant (here as انه ) leaps and crosses قطع the sandal. But it could also mean that it gets divided as we speak about atoms...


وناظر أبا الهذيل في الجزء فألزمه ابو الهذيل مسئلة الذرّة والنمل  وهو اوّل  من استنبطها  ، فتحيّر النظام فلما جنّ عليه الليل نظر إليه ابو الهذيل واذا النظام قائم ورجله في الماء يتفكّر فقال : يا ابراهيم هكذا حال من ناطح الكباش ، فقال : يا أبا الهذيل جئتك *بالقاطع* : انه يطفر بعضا و*يقطع بعضا* ، فقال ابو الهذيل : *ما يقطع  كيف يقطع* ؟ 

Could you please help me?
Thank you


----------



## Abbe

As i understand it this part جئتك بالقاطع mean I'll give you an irrefutable [answer]
I understand this part إنه يطفر بعضا ويقطع بعضا the same way as you did
This part ما يقطع كيف يقطع I understand as either What do you mean crosses, how does it cross!? Or What does it cross, how does it cross!? The second suggestion is probably better since the whole issue revolves around the the possibility of movement if there is an infinite regress of smaller and smaller pieces of materia


----------



## djara

Maybe you can make sense of the following (I couldn't, not patient enough!):

الْــقطع: فِي الْجُزْء الَّذِي لَا يتجزئ. وَفِي التَّلْوِيح أَن الْــقطع يُطلق على نفي الِاحْتِمَال أصلا وعَلى نفي الِاحْتِمَال النَّاشِئ عَن دَلِيل وَهَذَا أَعم من الأول لِأَن احْتِمَال النَّاشِئ عَن دَلِيل أخص من مُطلق الِاحْتِمَال. ونقيض الْأَخَص أَعم من نقيض الْأَعَمّ انْتهى فللــقطع عِنْدهم مَعْنيانِ الْمَعْنى الأول أخص وَالثَّانِي أَعم.
Source

الــطفرة: فِي اللُّغَة الوثبة يَعْنِي (جستن) يُقَال طفر يــطفر طفورا. فِي التَّجْرِيد والضرورة قَضَت بِبُطْلَان الــطفرة وَالْمرَاد هَا هُنَا انْتِقَال جسم من أَجزَاء الْمسَافَة إِلَى أَجزَاء آخر مِنْهَا من غير أَن يُحَاذِي مَا بَينهمَا من أَجْزَائِهَا. وَقَالَ بعض الأجلة الــطفرة بالفارسي جستن والنظام من الْعلمَاء الْمُعْتَزلَة قَائِل بالــطفرة وَهِي أَن يقطع المتحرك مَسَافَة بِحَيْثُ يثب ويــطفر من مَكَان إِلَى مَكَان من غير أَن يُحَاذِي بالمسافة المتوسطة والنظام على وزن الْغُلَام فاحفظ. الطفاوة: بِالضَّمِّ دَائِرَة بَيْضَاء تَامَّة وناقصة ترى حول الشَّمْس وَهِي نادرة جدا لِأَن الشَّمْس تحلل السحب الرقيقة. وَقد حكى الشَّيْخ أَبُو عَليّ بن سيناء فِي الشِّفَاء أَنه رأى حولهَا تَارَة الهالة التَّامَّة وَتارَة الهالة النَّاقِصَة على ألوان قَوس قزَح فِي السَّمَاء.
Source

Edit: As to "the ant-sandal issue", doesn't the original say مسئلة الذرّة والنمل that is to say the minute ant (الذرّة ) and the big ant (النمل)?


----------



## Mahaodeh

djara said:


> Edit: As to "the ant-sandal issue", doesn't the original say مسئلة الذرّة والنمل that is to say the minute ant (الذرّة ) and the big ant (النمل)?



I was just about to say that.


----------



## Abbe

It might be a typo النعل
If not it should be the ant-atom problem. ذرة means atom, not small ant, in this context


----------



## Romeel

In classical Arabic ذرة is not atom

ذرة (In classical Arabic) = down the drain or tiny ant


----------



## Abbe

In this context ذرة means atom and it refers to the Greek theory of atomism. It's a technical term adopted by the scholars of kalaam


----------



## Mahaodeh

Abbe said:


> ذرة means atom, not small ant, in this context


What is the context? The passage doesn’t really explain. Are you sure it’s not about a religious ruling regarding ants? 

Also, up to my knowledge the use of the word ذرة to mean atom is quite recent, perhaps in the last couple of hundred years.

If by atom you mean what ancient Greeks called atom (as a concept), that could possibly have been discussed during that time but the word for atom at the time was actually قطع.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Also, why include ants in a discussion about atoms?


----------



## Romeel

Abbe said:


> In this context ذرة means atom and it refers to the Greek theory of atomism. It's a technical term adopted by the scholars of kalaam


I didn't know that atoms where discovered at Greek time!


----------



## Romeel

Mahaodeh said:


> Also, why include ants in a discussion about atoms?


هذه قصة فلسفية طويلة عن الجزء الذي لا يتجزأ
This is a long philosophical story aboutالجزء الذي لا يتجزأ


----------



## Mahaodeh

The idea that you can cut things until you reach a point after which you can not cut existed. It was discussed as a philosophical idea.

The understanding of atom as we study it at school is recent.


----------



## Romeel

Janulka said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please help me translate the underlined parts below? I don't know which meaning of قطع is the correct one here.
> 
> It's from Tabaqat al-muatazila and there's no more context than this paragraph.
> 
> Based on my very modest knowledge of Islamic philosophy, I would say that Al-Nazzam's solution to the ant-sandal issue was that the ant (here as انه ) leaps and crosses قطع the sandal. But it could also mean that it gets divided as we speak about atoms...
> 
> 
> وناظر أبا الهذيل في الجزء فألزمه ابو الهذيل مسئلة الذرّة والنمل  وهو اوّل  من استنبطها  ، فتحيّر النظام فلما جنّ عليه الليل نظر إليه ابو الهذيل واذا النظام قائم ورجله في الماء يتفكّر فقال : يا ابراهيم هكذا حال من ناطح الكباش ، فقال : يا أبا الهذيل جئتك *بالقاطع* : انه يطفر بعضا و*يقطع بعضا* ، فقال ابو الهذيل : *ما يقطع  كيف يقطع* ؟
> 
> Could you please help me?
> Thank you


Just to let everyone know that الجزء here is a name of a book by النظام


----------



## Abbe

Mahaodeh said:


> Also, why include ants in a discussion about atoms?



See here about paradoxes of motion. Zeno's paradoxes - Wikipedia
The ant is just an example, it can be applied to anything. النظام tried to solve this with the concept of leaping الطفرة
والنظام من الْعلمَاء الْمُعْتَزلَة قَائِل بالــطفرة وَهِي أَن يقطع المتحرك مَسَافَة بِحَيْثُ يثب ويــطفر من مَكَان إِلَى مَكَان من غير أَن يُحَاذِي بالمسافة المتوسطة



Romeel said:


> I didn't know that atoms where discovered at Greek time!


They invented the concept. The Europeans later adopted the term and applied it to what we now call atoms


----------



## djara

Abbe said:


> ذرة means atom, not small ant, in this context


This is an anachronistic reading of the word ذرة . The meaning of atom is nowhere to be found in classical dictionaries.
Please consider the following from Lisaan al-Arab:
قيل له: *فالــنَّمْلــة *إِذا عضَّت تُقتَل؟ قال: الــنملــة لا تَعَض إِنما يَعَضّ *الذَّرُّ*، قيل له: إِذا عَضَّت *الذرَّة *تُقتل؟ قال: إِذا آذتْك فاقْتُلْها قال: والــنَّمْلــة هي التي لها قوائم تكون في البَراري والخَرابات، وهذه التي يتأَذى الناس بها هي *الذرُّ وهي الصغار*
Why should we read نمل as نعل and impose a modern meaning to ذرة when the contrast نمل/ذرة is well documented in classical dictionaries?
Most probably ذرة = atom came (at a much later period) from the minuteness of this type of ant. Consider the Koranic مثقال ذرة


----------



## Abbe

I read ذرة here as a synonym to الجوهر الفرد and الجزء الذي لا يتجزأ and I believe that the context from the OP supports this reading. The greek concept of the atom refers to something uncuttable. If you insist that نمل and ذرة means small and big ant I would like you to provide some sort of translation to the text mentioned in the OP.


----------



## Sadda7

@djara
The النمل is probably a typo, in almost all other books that mention this story it is either النعل or البقل or الحبل.


----------



## Abbe

The commentator says: *(4) النمل: في الاصول النعل 
طبقات المعتزلة - 2  - ❁ مشروع الحِصْنِ ❁ ll للدفاع عن الإسلام والحوار مع الأديان والرد على الشبهات المثارة ll*

If this is the prefered reading we have: The ant and the sandal (or like Sadda7 said, the ant and the rope/herb) and the problem is the same. How does the ant move from point A to point B.

النظام didn't acknowledge the existence of الجزء الذي لا يتجزأ and أبو الهذيل therefore gave him this problem to solve (i.e. how does an ant move from point A to point B).

See here
إبراهيم بن سيار النظام


----------



## Abbe

I can't see page 97 but I found it elsewhere and it says:
وفي رواية أوردها الأسفريني أن أبا الهذيل كلمه في هذه المسألة فقال لو كان كل جزء من الجسم لا نهاية له لكانت النملة إذا دبت على البقلة لا تنتهي إلى طرفها. فقال إنها تطفر بعضا وتقطع بعضا​I therefore think my first answer to this post was correct.

In my second answer I wrote:

It might be a typo النعل
If not it should be the ant-atom problem. ذرة means atom, not small ant, in this context

I was right about the typo, and wrong about the meaning of ذرة


----------



## djara

Abbe said:


> I read ذرة here as a synonym to الجوهر الفرد and الجزء الذي لا يتجزأ and I believe that the context from the OP supports this reading. The greek concept of the atom refers to something uncuttable. If you insist that نمل and ذرة means small and big ant I would like you to provide some sort of translation to the text mentioned in the OP.


I'll accept your reading if you provide a single instance of the word ذرة used for الجزء الذي لا يتجزأ at the time of the Mutazila whether in a dictionary or in their own writings. 



Sadda7 said:


> @djara
> The النمل is probably a typo, in almost all other books that mention this story it is either النعل or البقل or الحبل.



The following passage from نهاية المرام في علم الكلام seems to confirm that we are definitely talking about ants and not sandals:
وجرى بين النظام وأبي الهذيل حديث في الطفرة (١) ، فقال أبو الهذيل : لو كانت النملة إنّما تقطع البعض وتطفر البعض يوجب إذا لطخت أرجلها بالمداد أن لا يظهر الخط على الاستواء ، بل يكون موضع الطفرة خاليا عن السواد. وكذلك يجب فيما يقطع بالسكين وغيره. على أنّ القدر الذي اعترف بقطعه يجب أن لا تصير النملة قاطعة له ، لأنّه غير متناه ، فما لزم في الجسم كلّه لازم في البعض ، لأنّ الجميع عنده مساو للأبعاض في عدم النهاية.

We gather that the issue is that an ant whose feet have been inked doesn't leave a solid line but a dotted one; the white spaces being the "leaps" (طفرة). The same is compared to whatever cuts, knives and the like. 
My *guess *is that the problem to which Nazzam was confronted in the OP is the difference in the dotted lines left by a big ant and a minute one (the smaller the ant, the closer the dots)


----------



## Sadda7

@djara 
It was just a small correction, and I agree that the ant is always present in the differently illustrated examples whether as الذرّة or النملة. That was not in defend of الذرة = atom.
The sandal or the rock are present in early accounts of this debate.

From الملل والنحل:





and التبصير في الدين:




Sandal example is used here and here.


----------



## Janulka

djara said:


> Maybe you can make sense of the following (I couldn't, not patient enough!):
> 
> الْــقطع: فِي الْجُزْء الَّذِي لَا يتجزئ. وَفِي التَّلْوِيح أَن الْــقطع يُطلق على نفي الِاحْتِمَال أصلا وعَلى نفي الِاحْتِمَال النَّاشِئ عَن دَلِيل وَهَذَا أَعم من الأول لِأَن احْتِمَال النَّاشِئ عَن دَلِيل أخص من مُطلق الِاحْتِمَال. ونقيض الْأَخَص أَعم من نقيض الْأَعَمّ انْتهى فللــقطع عِنْدهم مَعْنيانِ الْمَعْنى الأول أخص وَالثَّانِي أَعم.
> Source
> 
> الــطفرة: فِي اللُّغَة الوثبة يَعْنِي (جستن) يُقَال طفر يــطفر طفورا. فِي التَّجْرِيد والضرورة قَضَت بِبُطْلَان الــطفرة وَالْمرَاد هَا هُنَا انْتِقَال جسم من أَجزَاء الْمسَافَة إِلَى أَجزَاء آخر مِنْهَا من غير أَن يُحَاذِي مَا بَينهمَا من أَجْزَائِهَا. وَقَالَ بعض الأجلة الــطفرة بالفارسي جستن والنظام من الْعلمَاء الْمُعْتَزلَة قَائِل بالــطفرة وَهِي أَن يقطع المتحرك مَسَافَة بِحَيْثُ يثب ويــطفر من مَكَان إِلَى مَكَان من غير أَن يُحَاذِي بالمسافة المتوسطة والنظام على وزن الْغُلَام فاحفظ. الطفاوة: بِالضَّمِّ دَائِرَة بَيْضَاء تَامَّة وناقصة ترى حول الشَّمْس وَهِي نادرة جدا لِأَن الشَّمْس تحلل السحب الرقيقة. وَقد حكى الشَّيْخ أَبُو عَليّ بن سيناء فِي الشِّفَاء أَنه رأى حولهَا تَارَة الهالة التَّامَّة وَتارَة الهالة النَّاقِصَة على ألوان قَوس قزَح فِي السَّمَاء.
> Source
> 
> Edit: As to "the ant-sandal issue", doesn't the original say مسئلة الذرّة والنمل that is to say the minute ant (الذرّة ) and the big ant (النمل)?


😁


----------



## Janulka

I found several references even in Western writings about the so called "ant-sandal" dilemma, meaning that Abu Hudhayl and An-Nazzam saw an ant on their sandal and one of them asked the other how the ant can cross it if it always at every stage of its journey has to cross a half of a distance to the next point. The ant and the sandal in these writing are actually a metaphor for an atom and a given distance that it has to cross and that can be divided into an infinite number of half points.


----------

